# Neuling und menü?



## DJMoscito (18. Juni 2003)

Hab leider keien ahnung von css aber weis das dieses menü damit gemacht wurden ist: http://maximus.ravecore.com/index.shtml
Würde gerne css machen könnt ihr mir helfen wie lerne ich es am schnellsten und besten? und bekomme dieses Menü hin?

Dankeschön


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo ...
Also wie das Memü gemacht ist ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Problem, aber dir CSS hier über's Forum zu erklären ist wohl etwas schwieriger! 
http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/navigation/css.htm hier findest du einiges über CSS, aber eigentlich auch nicht für Anfänger geeignet! mh ...


----------



## DJMoscito (18. Juni 2003)

naja ist erstmal ein anfang danke


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/css/index.htm 
vielleicht ist das noch Hilfreicher! du steht auch die Einbindung, etc! 

ciao


----------



## DJMoscito (18. Juni 2003)

hab nen forum für das menü gefunden muss das nicht mehr selbst schreiben aber wenn ich bissel css kan werde ich es umsschreiben oder selbstmachen. Ist css eigentlich ehct so leicht wie amcn sagt wie habt ihr das so gelernt?
Gibt es gute bücher dazu die ihr empfehlen könnt bin für jeden ratschlag total dankbar...

Link zum toturial vom menü:
http://translate.google.com/transla...us+ravecore+forum&hl=de&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8 

als nächstes aud css und dann auf "Abstimmung: Verursachen Sie Ein Highlight-/BlendcMenü" klicken...


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Juni 2003)

Hallo,

wenn du das Menu auf der linken Seite meinst, dann lern lieber auch noch Javascript , denn alleine mit CSS wirst du es nicht schaffen. Dieses Menu verwendet den MS Filter "blendTrans" - der ist nichtmal im CSS Standard vorgesehen, sondern eine MS only kreation 


```
function lite(obj) {
    if document.all&&!window.opera) {
        obj.filters.blendTrans.apply()
        setTimeout('document.all('+obj.sourceIndex+').filters.blendTrans.play()',1)
    }
}
```

CSS lernst du am besten beim Testen oder beim Beispiele anschauen... Dazu reicht Selfhtml allemal aus 

ciao


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DJMoscito _
> *Gibt es gute bücher dazu die ihr empfehlen könnt bin für jeden ratschlag total dankbar...*



Richtige einsteiger Bücher für CSS alleine kenne ich keine, da CSS alleine nie was bringt. Für absolute Einsteiger ist aber wahrscheinlich http://www.addison-wesley.de/main/main.asp?page=deutsch/bookdetails&ProductID=13680 nicht schlecht - habe dieses Buch zwar nicht gelesen, aber andere aus der Reihe - die waren nicht schlecht...


ciao


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DJMoscito _
> Ist css eigentlich ehct so leicht wie amcn sagt wie habt ihr das so gelernt?


also ich habe es in der Schule gelernt und schwer find ich es nicht! genauso simple wie HTML  

ciao


----------



## DJMoscito (18. Juni 2003)

mhh wir haben eine unfähigen infolehrer ich kann sogar mehr als er *gg*

mhhh und wie wende ich jetzt das php an usw...?


----------



## Budda (18. Juni 2003)

wie gut das ich ne Informatikschule besuche  

Wie du das anwendest weiß ich auch nicht, bei PHP bin ich noch nicht  aber ich kann dir schonmal sagen, das es nur online funktioniert! PHP kann offline auf dem nicht angezeigt werden

ciao


----------



## DSB (18. Juni 2003)

Budda hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PHP kann offline auf dem nicht angezeigt werden



Es sei denn Du installierst Dir einen Apache-Server mit PHP-Unterstützung, wie zum Beispiel Wampp (für Windows) oder Lampp für Linux.
Gibt es bei apachefriends.org .


----------



## DJMoscito (19. Juni 2003)

heheh das weis ich über php aber wie baue ich das ein usw...?
Oder kann das jemand glech für mich machen *gg* naja vieleicht gibbet ja jemanden der darauf geil ist? *gg*

Dankeschöön


----------



## Budda (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DSB _
> Es sei denn Du installierst Dir einen Apache-Server mit PHP-Unterstützung, wie zum Beispiel Wampp (für Windows) oder Lampp für Linux.
> Gibt es bei apachefriends.org .



japp, stimmt! nur mein Apache läuft noch net


----------



## DSB (19. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von DJMoscito _
> *heheh das weis ich über php aber wie baue ich das ein usw...?
> Oder kann das jemand glech für mich machen *gg* naja vieleicht gibbet ja jemanden der darauf geil ist? *gg*
> 
> Dankeschöön *



Mit Wampp ist das stinkeinfach. Man braucht noch nicht einmal etwas zu installieren, sondern entpackt einfach ein vorkonfiguriertes Paket, startet eine Batch-Datei und schon läuft es.
Dann braucht man seine Seiten nur noch ins htdocs-Verzeichnis zu kopieren und man kann alles testen, indem man im Browser einfach "localhost/verzeichnis/seitenname" aufruft.
Ehrlich, die Jungs haben alles vorbereitet (sogar mit MySQL-Server) und ich hatte keine Probs.


----------



## DJMoscito (19. Juni 2003)

*grml* ich weis aber nicht "wo" ich das einbauen soll mit css usw... weil ich kein plan habe *gG*


----------



## DSB (19. Juni 2003)

Wenn Du schwimmen lernen willst, mußt Du ins Wasser gehen. *g*

Hier kann Dir keiner einen kompletten CSS-Kurs geben.
Du mußt Dich schon damit beschäftigen und die Grundzüge lernen (ist aber nicht so schwer), wenn Du CSS als Werkzeug einsetzen willst.

Das kann Dir keiner abnehmen.


----------



## DJMoscito (19. Juni 2003)

hmm ne aber wenn es erst um css geht und um das menü und dan jemanden mit php anfängt und ich erstrecht keine schimmer davon habe ausser das ich weis was ich dazu brauche(apache server)...
Da komme ich durcheinander...weil ich weis ja nicht wie es machen soll das ich das php einsetzt bei dem css und das dann noch in verbindung bringe... ich weis nichtmal was ich mit dem code anfangen soll (PhP von crono)..
deswegen blicke ich nicht durch...


----------



## DSB (19. Juni 2003)

Also dass Du durcheinander kommst, ist schon klar, wenn man von all dem noch nichts gehört hat.
Aber: CSS und PHP haben nichts miteinander zu tun und man braucht auch kein PHP, um CSS zu machen. Du selbst hast PHP ins Spiel gebracht und sonst keiner. 
Ich habe mal eine Minianleitung für CSS gepostet, die Dir vielleicht ein bißchen mehr Durchblick verschafft: http://www.demule.de/forum/viewtopic.php?p=2438#2438

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich bestens in SelfHTML informieren. Da steht genau drin, was man wie mit CSS machen kann.

Viel Glück.

PS: Der Code von Crono ist Javascript und kein PHP. Er hat nur die Funktion "PHP" hier im Forum benutzt, damit der Code auch als Code dargestellt wird.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (20. Juni 2003)

@DJMoscito 

Eine der Grundfähigkeiten die ein Informatiker (oder jemand der sich mit der Materie beschäftigt) beherrschen sollte, ist ein großes Problem in viele kleine zu zerlegen. Wenn dich der ganze komplex jetzt erstmal erschlägt, dann teil dir die Themen auf. Am besten fängst du mit HTML+CSS - für mich ist das eine Einheit, die in Zukunft nicht mehr zu trennen sein wird - an. Das hat auch den Vorteil, dass du eine Menge beim HTML lernen weglassen kannst (sämmtliche Formatierungsgeschichten wie z.B. <font>) Damit beschränkt sich die ganze HTML Sache auf: Layer bzw <DiV>´s , Tabellen, Frames und Formulare - das ist wirklich nicht viel - die Grundlagen dazu kannst du ein einem Wochenende lernen...

Zusammen mit HTML lernst du CSS - evtl erst Inline und dann ausgelagert - glaub mir das geht auch sehr schnell. Dann musst du dich entscheiden: Willst du Effekte mit Einbauen wie z.B. Rollover Menüs, Einblendene Ebenen oder das von dir gezeigte Menu Beispiel, oder willst du Datenbanken abfragen, oder eine Art "Forum" schreiben? Wenn ersteres der Fall ist, dann beschäftige dich mit Javascript - das kann ziemlich lange dauern bis man es kapiert hat, aber wenns geht, dann gibts fast keine Grenzen mehr  - kann ich aus eigener Erfarhung berichten... Solltest du eher die Datenbankgeschichten ansteuern, dann solltest du dich mit PHP und SQL beschäftigen. 

Ich persönlich würde dir follgede Reihenfolge empfehlen: 

1) HTML + CSS
2) Javascript
3) PHP
4) SQL

Es hat keinen Sinn PHP als erstes zu erlernen, da du dafür minderstens Grundlegende HTML kenntnisse brauchst... Um HTML zu schreiben brauchst du aber keinesfalls PHP Kenntnisse... Wobei man auch viel lernen kann, ist einfach das Studieren fremder Quellcodes - also wenn du die HTML Grundlagen beherrescht und du siehst einen Effekt, den du nicht auf anhieb nachbauen kannst, dann schau dir einfach den Code an - das hilft ungemein...

OK, zum Abschluss noch ein paar Links:

*HTML, CSS, Javacript lernen: *
http://www.selfhtml.net
http://www.w3schools.com
http://www.planethtml.de/html/tutorials/

*Referenzen (nicht zum LERNEN - sondern zm Nachschlagen - zum teil sehr "technisch" beschrieben):*
PHP: http://www.php.net/manual/de/
MYSQL: http://www.mysql.com/doc/de/index.html
HMTL 4.01: http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/
CCS 2: http://www.w3.org/TR/REC-CSS2/
JavaScript 1.5: http://devedge.netscape.com/library/manuals/2000/javascript/1.5/reference/

*Kompletter Apache mit MySQL und PHP (fertig Konfiguriert)*
http://www.apachefriends.org/wampp.html

*Buch: JavaScript Browserübergreifende Lösungen (kostenlos zum Download, Gut für Einsteiger geeignet):* http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javascript/

*Buch: PHP Webserver-Programmierung für Einsteiger (kostenlos zum Download, war mein PHP Einstiegswerk - war ganz gut):* http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/php4/

*Buchtipp der ALLES abdeckt - HTML, CSS, JavaScript, PHP, Perl, MySQL nicht ganz billig, aber sehr gut geschrieben:* 
Klick 

*Freeware HTML Editoren:* 
Phase 5 
HTML Kit  
Firstpage 2000 

Ok, hoffe dir eine kleine Überblick gegeben zu haben. Bei konkreten Fragestellung kannst du auch gerne hier wieder Posten... dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass (darauf kommts ja an) und viel Erfolg...


Ciao Andreas


----------



## DJMoscito (20. Juni 2003)

*erschreck*
Ich Danke dir erstmal für die dirkten angaben und für dein Hilfe werde mich in ca.2Wochen dran wagen da habe ich dann endlich Zeit. Weil muss erstmal mein Prüfungen beenden...

Danke erste erfolge werden dann hier gemeldet  


DANKE

BYE DJMoscito


----------

